# LCP report



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Went and shot 100 rnds of WWB through the LCP.No problems ,no ftf,no fte and run great. A little more recoil than I thought it would have but on the 3rd or 4th mag mag it was ok.Would like to see pinky ext. for it.
I would recommend it .


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the report. I have not been able to shoot mine yet. I'm looking forward to it soon though.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Went and put another 50 rnds through it, no problems, so far good little gun.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Up date another 60 rnds or so through with out a hiccup or any issues.Approx. 225 so far, I think I'm going to like this thing.


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

ASSuming that the LCP mags are pretty much P3AT mags.... http://www.kel-tec-cnc.com/cart/ind..._id=72&zenid=df0034a9b6b5819d0ea0877f7ef7f7a9


----------



## allkar (Jun 17, 2008)

A little over 400 rounds through mine. The only problem with it is the frame pins walking. I wonder if Pearce will come out with a Grip ext. ?


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Naterstein said:


> ASSuming that the LCP mags are pretty much P3AT mags.... http://www.kel-tec-cnc.com/cart/ind..._id=72&zenid=df0034a9b6b5819d0ea0877f7ef7f7a9


P3AT and LCP mags are not interchangable....


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

No but the grip ext works, with a little gap. It helps used it on my last range trip. :smt023


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a P3AT extension, and it fits very odd, with a gap that can cause the magaizne to jam to far up and cause malfunction. At least with mine, I would not use the P3AT extension in my LCP.


----------



## camper (Feb 17, 2007)

My NAA 380 Guardian mags work in my LCP. Little longer than the LCP mags. 10 round NAA mags work great!


----------

